# Autumn Theme



## Jas0n (Sep 13, 2011)

Equinox is in 10 days on September 23rd which signifies the beginning of Autumn... Do we have an Autumn theme prepared? *coughcoughhinthintJeremy*


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 13, 2011)

seconded
pig ugly spring/summer is pig ugly


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2011)

I must admit. Autumn was my favorite theme/skin and is my favorite season.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to work on it next week because I will have more time starting next week.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I'm going to work on it next week because I will have more time starting next week.



That's spectacularly fantastic.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 22, 2011)

/bump

September 23rd is tomorrow, is it done yet?


----------



## Brad (Sep 22, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I'm going to work on it next week because I will have more time starting next week.



Woo!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 22, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> /bump
> 
> September 23rd is tomorrow, is it done yet?



Lol, I might be able to get it going this week still.  But I delayed so many things outside of TBT for this one week, so I had a lot to do as it turns out.  But the Fall theme shouldn't be too hard.  Well we can even keep the same sky colors for now and make some new ones gradually.  The winter one... now that one will be hard... I don't have a winter tree.


----------



## Brad (Sep 23, 2011)

Done, lol.


----------



## Caius (Sep 23, 2011)

Brad said:


> Done, lol.








I am in deep thought over this dramatic piece.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 23, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Lol, I might be able to get it going this week still.  But I delayed so many things outside of TBT for this one week, so I had a lot to do as it turns out.  But the Fall theme shouldn't be too hard.  Well we can even keep the same sky colors for now and make some new ones gradually.  The winter one... now that one will be hard... I don't have a winter tree.



If you can't find a winter tree I can try and make one. You'll have to let me know.


----------



## Checkmate (Sep 23, 2011)

What are you guys talking about? I think this theme is *hot*, man.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 24, 2011)

Checkmate said:


> What are you guys talking about? I think this theme is *hot*, man.



But it's a summer theme, it's now autumn.

HURRY UP JEREMY WE WANT DEAD LEAVES.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I can bring some sticks to the ceremony to act as a winter tree.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 25, 2011)

JEREMY

Y U NO AUTUMN THEME


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in spring and I still want it


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow I'm excited for it :]


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 28, 2011)

Alex518 said:


> Wow I'm excited for it :]



Best not get too excited, it'll probably be winter before we get it.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 28, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Best not get too excited, it'll probably be winter before we get it.



Jer said he'll get it done by Friday. But who knows, that might mean a month lol


----------



## Jake (Sep 28, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Jer said he'll get it done by Friday. But who knows, that might mean a month lol



That's the biggest load of sh-- I've heard all week.


----------



## Caius (Sep 29, 2011)

At least we can dream.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 2, 2011)

This is what Jeremy's got so far:



Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Bell Tree is like Narnia for Jeremy. For what seems to us like days, months, or years, is like a few minutes at most for him.


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2011)

i lold


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 9, 2011)

Now you do the orange grass!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 9, 2011)

imagine if that was like, for real. Pretty sweet right? Yeah, they could have a winter one aswell!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 9, 2011)

_this is a load of barnacles_


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 10, 2011)

SockHead said:


> _this is a load of barnacles_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir9LhF01KtA


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 19, 2011)

Lots of sighs going around.


----------



## FallChild (Oct 19, 2011)

sooooo. mid-october. jus' sayin.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 29, 2011)

Well this is a bit awkward. You may as well start preparing the Spring theme Jeremy, maybe it'll be done in time if you start now.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Well this is a bit awkward. You may as well start preparing the Spring theme Jeremy, maybe it'll be done in time if you start now.



+1 respect point


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 21, 2011)

So... it's December 21st, the first day of Winter.

No Autumn or Winter theme. I think Jeremy hates us.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 21, 2011)

No wonder this site is dead, the admin does _*nothing*_ to help.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 21, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> No wonder this site is dead, the admin does _*nothing*_ to help.


Says the member that only pops in to criticize. 

I had a dream Jeremy did the winter theme, but his idea of a "winter theme" was the standard theme with Christmas music in the background.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 21, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Says the member that only pops in to criticize.



Don't you have a toy sword you could be playing with or something?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 21, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Don't you have a toy sword you could be playing with or something?


Um...? Sense, you make none. And look! He posted a .gif! That's original!


----------



## SamXX (Dec 21, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Um...? Sense, you make none. And look! He posted a .gif! That's original!



Ha, them pictures of you, parading around your garden with your ridiculous fake Zelda sword. Don't pretend you don't know what I mean, you dumb child.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 21, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Ha, them pictures of you, parading around your garden with your ridiculous fake Zelda sword. Don't pretend you don't know what I mean, you dumb child.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 21, 2011)

That was just unnecessary. Let's not bring such silly things in to attack other members.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2011)

I talked to Jeremy. I'm sure he'll get it done in 2011.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 22, 2011)

AndyB said:


> That was just unnecessary. Let's not bring such silly things in to attack other members.



Why the **** are you a mod? *dying*

Didn't you spam the site with gifs once and make it crash? Don't tell me what's "necessary".


----------



## Elliot (Dec 22, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> No wonder this site is dead, the admin does _*nothing*_ to help.


Don't be a dick, you're not in his position, maybe he's busy?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Why the **** are you a mod? *dying*
> 
> Didn't you spam the site with gifs once and make it crash? Don't tell me what's "necessary".


I'll be the first to admit I've been a dick in the past, but that's gone now. Times have changed and people do grow up.

And I did something to that effect, but it wasn't with gifs. It wasn't just me doing it, however I started it.


----------



## Liv (Dec 22, 2011)

Jeremy obviously wanted to make the theme as realistic as he possibly could so he's going to present it to us after the Winter Solstice! (which was yesterday btw, Happy Belated Winter Solstice everyone!)


----------



## SamXX (Dec 22, 2011)

Elliot said:


> *Don't be a dick*, you're not in his position, maybe he's busy?


 





Busy? Too busy for the past 3 months to spare 1-2 hours to change a few colours on a theme and change a few graphics. Mhmmmm... Stop covering his ass because you know I'm right.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 22, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Busy? Too busy for the past 3 months to spare 1-2 hours to change a few colours on a theme and change a few graphics. Mhmmmm... Stop covering his ass because you know I'm right.


So, the admin of a dying forum has to take time out of his life (which makes him actually quite busy) to make a forum theme for ungrateful people like you? Yea, sounds like loads of fun. Be happy that you still have a forum to trash the admin on. He could have given this up years ago when he saw that no one was on, but he didn't. Be the spoiled little kid you want and whine whenever you don't get something. Fine. Don't expect us to to keep quiet about it, though.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 22, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> So, the admin of a dying forum has to take time out of his life (which makes him actually quite busy) to make a forum theme for ungrateful people like you? Yea, sounds like loads of fun. Be happy that you still have a forum to trash the admin on. He could have given this up years ago when he saw that no one was on, but he didn't. Be the spoiled little kid you want and whine whenever you don't get something. Fine. Don't expect us to to keep quiet about it, though.



Spoiled? Oh dear god. Just because I'm setting it down straight that he doesn't do any ****ing work to help keep this site alive doesn't mean I'm "spoiled". Honestly, you know you're thinking it. This site still has it's Summer theme up, after being promised an Autumn one. Now it's Winter.

The site is dead, and Jeremy could at least _try_ to help it. For example, using the Youtube, coming on the site once in a while maybe, promoting on sites like Twitter, Facebook, etc.

Whatever. You're either a liar, or too dumb to see that no work is being put into this site by anyone other than some of the mods. Sure, Jeremy might be still splashing cash at it to keep it alive, but that's not enough to keep a website running properly.


----------



## Liv (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, the last thing that will ever help TBT's current situation is obviously having pointless arguments. Sam, not to be rude or anything but I would like to see you try to run a website like TBT, while keeping your life in balance. I understand that you might not be happy with how things are running now but right now this is how things are going to work. It might not be great for everyone but at least we have some mods trying to help. Which brings up a point, mods like Andy for example are just trying to help, you do not have to be rude to them. They are currently trying their best to keep everything in order as well as they can.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 22, 2011)

Liv said:


> Well, the last thing that will ever help TBT's current situation is obviously having pointless arguments. Sam, not to be rude or anything but I would like to see you try to run a website like TBT, while keeping your life in balance. I understand that you might not be happy with how things are running now but right now this is how things are going to work. It might not be great for everyone but at least we have some mods trying to help. Which brings up a point, mods like Andy for example are just trying to help, you do not have to be rude to them. They are currently trying their best to keep everything in order as well as they can.



Liv, really... I run 3 websites of my own (with no help), and I'm a Super Mod at the *biggest Lady Gaga forum on the internet*, as well as moderating on other sites too.

Plus, I'll be rude to anyone who I feel necessary, Mod or not. Just because they're a Mod doesn't make them immune to my bad words, it just means they have an extra job to be doing as well as being a member here, and that job should be to actually infract me for going against the rules, etc.

Although I do respect those who actually *do* try to help, but that doesn't mean I'll like them as a person. Like Andy, I can't ****ing stand him, but I respect him (a bit) now that I've looked around a bit and seen he is trying to help more than a lot of people.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 22, 2011)

Sam, honestly, I know what you're talking about. It wouldn't take at all long for Jeremy to come and change the skins over and sometimes it is as though me and Sock are the only staff online.

However, if you are going to be coming here, being mean for the sake of being mean to everyone. Then that's going to be it. I'm not asking you to bite your tongue, just to be more considerate and I'll be happy.

I'm not going to do anything just yet in hopes and chance for a new leaf. Yeah, me and you have had our moments, but that's been and gone. As I said before, people change. Even with your dislike of me, for you to say somewhat respect me? I truly appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 22, 2011)

So... how about that Autumn Theme?


----------



## SamXX (Dec 22, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> So... how about that Autumn Theme?



Hahah

Maybe next Autumn.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 22, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Plus, I'll be rude to anyone who I feel necessary, Mod or not. Just because they're a Mod doesn't make them immune to my ba words, it just means they have an extra job to be doing as well as being a member here, and that job should be to actually infract me for going against the rules, etc.



I'm immune to your ba words


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 22, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I'm immune to your ba words


----------



## SockHead (Dec 22, 2011)

Jas0n said:


>



HAS NO EFFECT MAN STOP TRYIN'


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 22, 2011)

SockHead said:


> HAS NO EFFECT MAN STOP TRYIN'



[img ]An image Andy made me remove[/img ]

Instead, here's a new sheep:


----------



## SamXX (Dec 22, 2011)

SockHead said:


> I'm immune to your ba words



...

Right


----------



## Elliot (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm just wondering, who cares if there's a theme or not? I know it's nice to have one, but if you're trashing the admin over just one simple thing, then there's a problem.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2011)

This forum is ****ed


----------



## SamXX (Dec 23, 2011)

About a week before AC:3DS is released, this site needs crazy ass promo for about a month. It will bring in loads of new members (who might actually play the game, which would be nice...). Something like how the site had tonnes of Youtube promo before AC:CF. If activity doesn't pick up a lot around AC:3DS (ie, new members), the site is dead for ever, basically.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> About a week before AC:3DS is released, this site needs crazy ass promo for about a month. It will bring in loads of new members (who might actually play the game, which would be nice...). Something like how the site had tonnes of Youtube promo before AC:CF. If activity doesn't pick up a lot around AC:3DS (ie, new members), the site is dead for ever, basically.


Jeremy should open up the Staff Applications again and have people apply to be managers of the youtube channel and the like. It'd be a lot better than intermittently having some videos on there.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 23, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Jeremy should open up the Staff Applications again and have people apply to be managers of the youtube channel and the like. It'd be a lot better than intermittently having some videos on there.



Sock has the password and I think he manages all dat ****.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 23, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Sock has the password and I think he manages all dat ****.



This is correct.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2011)

SockHead said:


> This is correct.


Just saying it'd be nice. Maybe give you a little help.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 23, 2011)

SockHead said:


> This is correct.



Praise the lord, I used to love your City Folk videos, you were the only account I actually watched AC videos of. I hope you can do some good video promo for AC:3DS!


----------



## SockHead (Dec 24, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Praise the lord, I used to love your City Folk videos, you were the only account I actually watched AC videos of. I hope you can do some good video promo for AC:3DS!



itz nice 2 c a fan


----------



## SockHead (Jan 18, 2012)

update: http://i41.tinypic.com/ethaxc.jpg


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2012)

BUT I WANT A WINTER THEME!!!


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> BUT I WANT A WINTER THEME!!!



It's being worked on too. I'm adding snow to a spruce tomorrow for the banner.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2012)

Yay. thankies <3


----------



## Justin (Jan 18, 2012)

INCOMING AUTUMN THEME! : D *claps*

IT'S HEREEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Brad (Jan 19, 2012)

I got on, and was like, "OMGWTFBBQ? Finally!"


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

*shoves dinner down throat so he can get on computer and check*

Ahh so sexy. Love it, now I wants winter


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2012)

Woohoo! Looks great!


----------



## jebug29 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank goodness we're getting themes! 
This was something I missed after the migration XD.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally! Too bad it's already winter :3


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 19, 2012)

I was shocked to see the Bell Tree not green! I really like this theme lol


----------



## Joey (Jan 19, 2012)

Really like the theme but I'm from Ireland so its almost Spring


----------



## MasterC (Jan 19, 2012)

The Winter theme is still being worked on. Jeremy was talking about it on the IRC.


----------



## .IE. (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks nice! I'm looking forward to seeing the Winter theme.


----------



## Princess (Jan 19, 2012)

One season too late.


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

It looks better in the day time rather than at night


----------



## AndyB (Jan 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> It looks better in the day time rather than at night


I'd say it looks best at dusk.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I'd say it looks best at dusk.



I don't think I've seen it at dusk yet :\

I'll wait until tomorrow


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 20, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I'd say it looks best at dusk.



Agreeddd. Though I do quite like the night version too.


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, dusk looks very nice


----------



## Thunder (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate it.

Joking aside, I love it! In my opinion it looks great any time of day.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

This Winter theme, I think I just died and came back to life..


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I don't know if I like the circle/hexagon grass.  Opinions?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Four Seasons!


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2012)

This is so epic! i love how is a pine tree!


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Well I don't know if I like the circle/hexagon grass.  Opinions?



Lets be honest here;
Are people actually just gonna sit there and stare at the grass and be like "the grass looks ****"
like nobody's gonna do that, most people just scroll through the forum and just have the theme for color and only take notice once they see it for the first time
and tbh I never would have noticed that the grass is circles/hexagons, I was just like "cool, winter theme" *checks out tree for a few seconds* "cool" *goes back to scrolling through forum*


----------



## SockHead (Jan 25, 2012)

I actually love it. The only complaint I have is that the tree has a lot of free space around it. But there's not much you can do there.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2012)

Also thanks to Jas0n for helping out.

Eventually I'm going to change the dimensions of some things a little bit too.


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm just going to stare at its beauty, like i did with all the other themes.


----------



## Princess (Jan 25, 2012)

The winter theme is lovely.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I actually love it. The only complaint I have is that the tree has a lot of free space around it. But there's not much you can do there.



Yea, the problem we were having was that if the tree was large you could barely see any of the leaves, so it looked kind of odd. Making it a bit smaller was the only way to fix it until Jeremy fiddles with dimensions.

Either way, it looks great. Finally we have all the seasons!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 25, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Yea, the problem we were having was that if the tree was large you could barely see any of the leaves, so it looked kind of odd. Making it a bit smaller was the only way to fix it until Jeremy fiddles with dimensions.
> 
> Either way, it looks great. Finally we have all the seasons!



Now we only need a way to access them all.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 25, 2012)

The forum looks *VERY* different with the Winter theme. It looks best on Sunset in my opinion.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the winter theme.

Although, what if instead of the snow being spiky, it was smoother? Maybe add the aurora borealis in the background??

(I'm just throwing around suggestions, feel free to ignore me )

EDIT: Actually, now that I look at it, the aurora borealis probably wouldn't be implementable without editing the banner. (Unless there's another way, but I'm just missing it.)


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Love the winter theme.
> 
> Although, what if instead of the snow being spiky, it was smoother? Maybe add the aurora borealis in the background??
> 
> (I'm just throwing around suggestions, feel free to ignore me )



I love you, have my babies <3


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I love you, have my babies <3



I'll pass on that.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 25, 2012)

Aww its winter themed! I like it!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 25, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Love the winter theme.
> 
> Although, what if instead of the snow being spiky, it was smoother? Maybe add the aurora borealis in the background??
> 
> (I'm just throwing around suggestions, feel free to ignore me )



That would be really awesome.


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I love you, have my babies <3


Ahaha!



Thunderstruck said:


> Love the winter theme.
> 
> Although, what if instead of the snow being spiky, it was smoother? Maybe add the aurora borealis in the background??
> 
> (I'm just throwing around suggestions, feel free to ignore me )



Best idea ever!


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2012)

Sunset now, looks very nice.


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2012)

I Still haven't seen it since im in the US


----------



## Conor (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## .IE. (Jan 27, 2012)

The new theme looks awesome!


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got an idea for the winter theme. How about when it gets near Christmas add fairy lights on the tree? Just a thought.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 28, 2012)

Rover accityfolk said:


> I've got an idea for the winter theme. How about when it gets near Christmas add fairy lights on the tree? Just a thought.



What's a fairy light? 



Spoiler


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 28, 2012)

SockHead said:


> What's a fairy light?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



He means like:


Spoiler


----------



## SockHead (Jan 28, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> He means like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



lol I know, I've just never heard it being called a fairy light.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 28, 2012)

SockHead said:


> lol I know, I've just never heard it being called a fairy light.



Oh, that's the generic name for them in the UK.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Oh, that's the generic name for them in the UK.



This is pretty appropriate to the current situation


----------



## Keenan (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> This is pretty appropriate to the current situation


----------



## SamXX (Jan 31, 2012)

So we got a Winter theme. It's cute, nothing too exciting, but cute.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 31, 2012)

I really like the Winter Theme Jeremy.

Off Topic: Hey SamWICH, how are you doing these days? 
Long time no talk, what have you been up to?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 31, 2012)

Jason! I've not spoke to you for so long - I'm good thank you! Not really up to much... Just school, and other forums. Haha. How about you? Still super rich on AC?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 31, 2012)

SAMwich said:


> Jason! I've not spoke to you for so long - I'm good thank you! Not really up to much... Just school, and other forums. Haha. How about you? Still super rich on AC?


Yeah SAMwich, I am still immensely rich on Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City and Animal Crossing Wild World, I am personally looking forward to Animal Crossing 3D as I am hoping that it is similar to Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube.
I am also very happy to confirm that I am now a Site Manager on ACBay.com which is the Animal Crossing equivalent of eBay.


----------



## Checkmate (Feb 2, 2012)

SAMwich said:


> So we got a Winter theme. It's cute, nothing too exciting, but cute.


Hey, just in time for the warm weather.


----------

